# All my corners are twisted when using Pochmann's method



## tkdrules29 (May 20, 2015)

I'm trying to learn 3x3 BLD solving, but when I solve my corners, the majority of them are twisted.  I can get them in their right spots, but they aren't lined up with their centers. Anyone know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## obelisk477 (May 20, 2015)

How are you memorizing them


----------



## Cale S (May 20, 2015)

You're probably memorizing the wrong sticker of each piece. Make sure you're not only memorizing the right piece, but the right sticker of that corner piece.


----------



## tkdrules29 (May 20, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> How are you memorizing them



I'm not yet, just figuring out how the method works. I'm going to use a lettering system.



Cale S said:


> You're probably memorizing the wrong sticker of each piece. Make sure you're not only memorizing the right piece, but the right sticker of that corner piece.



I bet thats it. I'll try that and get back to you. Thanks!


----------



## JamesDanko (May 20, 2015)

Also, and I learnt this the hard way too, make sure you know what your corner swapping algorithm does to the orientation. For the y perm, it results in the corners changing rotation.


----------

